# erste Garten/Teicharbeiten



## Vera44 (17. März 2012)

Hallo!

Ich hatte heute mal frei und habe den Tag im Garten verbracht. Die Gräser um den Teich abgeschnitten, Kultur gemacht.
Leider muß unsere Teichvergrößerung noch ein Jährchen warten. Deshalb habe ich angefangen den Rindenmulch durch Marmorkies zu ersetzen.Und der war dann ruckzuck alle. Am nächsten freien Tag geht es dann weiter.
Vom Schatz gab es statt einem Blumenstauß die Palme.


----------



## Joerg (17. März 2012)

*AW: erste Garten/Teicharbeiten*

Hi Vera,
das ist aber schön geworden. 

Die Palme hält sicher länger als ein Strauß.


----------

